# Radical Environmentalism



## American_Jihad (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh My, this is horrible, it can't be, holy smokes....







*Radical Environmentalism and Second Thoughts*​
June 12, 2013 By Arnold Ahlert

...

Moore gets to the heart of the matter, explaining that while the 1980s ushered in the age of radical environmentalism, the issues for which he and his organization had fought have been largely accomplished. Thus, in order for his cohorts to remain employed, Moore admits they had to adopt increasingly extreme positions he categorizes as &#8220;anti: anti-human, anti-science, anti-technology, anti-trade and globalization, anti-business and capitalism, and ultimately, anti-civilization.&#8221;

Real Clear Energy reporter Marita Noon encapsulates the end result: &#8220;Moore&#8217;s view helps understand how the environmental movement has gone from trying to save the planet to killing the US economy.&#8221;

...

Radical Environmentalism and Second Thoughts | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 13, 2013)

Fucking bullshit. The outflow of the Mississippi still has enough chemicals used in agriculture to cause a huge dead spot in the Gulf. We are still putting too much lead and mercury in the air from coal fired generation plants. And each advance in technology brings a whole new set of pollutants to be taken care of. 

Without the environmentalists, our rivers would still be open sewers, and corperations would still poison our children with lead and mercury.


----------



## SSDD (Jun 13, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> Fucking bullshit. The outflow of the Mississippi still has enough chemicals used in agriculture to cause a huge dead spot in the Gulf. We are still putting too much lead and mercury in the air from coal fired generation plants. And each advance in technology brings a whole new set of pollutants to be taken care of.



And important issues such as those could be addressed if the AGW hoax weren't sucking all the air from the room and all the money from the coffers.  That hoax has been putting genuinely important issues such as those you listed above on the far back burner for going on 2 decades now.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 13, 2013)

Dumb fuck, the primary source of lead and mercury are coal fired generation plants. Shut those down and you solve much of the GHG increase and, at the same time, almost completely shut down the primary source of lead and mercury in this nation.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 13, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Oh My, this is horrible, it can't be, holy smokes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Truth hurts, doesn't it?


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 13, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Oh My, this is horrible, it can't be, holy smokes....
> ...


----------



## SSDD (Jun 14, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> Dumb fuck, the primary source of lead and mercury are coal fired generation plants. Shut those down and you solve much of the GHG increase and, at the same time, almost completely shut down the primary source of lead and mercury in this nation.



There is no GHG problem, but thanks for making my point that no topic can be discussed without some warming cult wacko dragging that AGW hoax into the conversation.  Here is a list of the things that have been blamed on warming so far.  Care to add something else?

AIDS, Afghan poppies destroyed, African holocaust, aged deaths, poppies more potent, Africa devastated,  Africa in conflict, African aid threatened,  aggressive weeds, Air France crash, air pockets, air pressure changes,  airport farewells virtual, airport malaria, Agulhas current, Alaskan towns slowly destroyed, Al Qaeda and Taliban Being Helped, allergy increase, allergy season longer, alligators in the Thames, Alps melting, Amazon a desert, American dream end,  amphibians breeding earlier (or not),  anaphylactic reactions to bee stings,  ancient forests dramatically changed, animals head for the hills, animals shrink,  Antarctic grass flourishes, Antarctic ice grows, Antarctic ice shrinks, Antarctic sea life at risk,   anxiety treatment, algal blooms, archaeological sites threatened, Arctic bogs melt, Arctic in bloom, Arctic ice free, Arctic ice melt faster, Arctic lakes disappear,  Arctic tundra lost, Arctic warming (not), a rose by any other name smells of nothing, asteroid strike risk, asthma, Atlantic less salty, Atlantic more salty,   atmospheric circulation modified, attack of the killer jellyfish, avalanches reduced, avalanches increased,  Baghdad snow, Bahrain under water,  bananas grow, barbarisation, bats decline,  beer and bread prices to soar, beer better,  beer worse, beetle infestation, beef shortage,  bet for $10,000, big melt faster, billion dollar research projects, billion homeless, billions face risk, billions of deaths,  bird loss accelerating, bird populations dying, bird strikes, bird visitors drop, birds confused, birds decline (Wales), birds driven north, birds face longer migrations, birds on long migrations threatened,  birds return early, birds shrink(Aus), birds shrink (USA), bittern boom ends, blackbirds stop singing, blackbirds threatened, Black Hawk down,  blizzards, blood contaminated, blue mussels return, borders redrawn,  bluetongue, brains shrink, brewers droop, bridge collapse (Minneapolis), Britain one big city, Britain Siberian, Britain's bananas, British monsoon,  brothels struggle, brown Ireland, bubonic plague,  Buddhist temple threatened,  building collapse, building season extension, bushfires,   butterflies move north, butterflies reeling, butterfly saved, carbon crimes, caribou decline, Cambodian sex trade fuelled, camel deaths,  cancer, cancer deaths in England, cannibalism,  cataracts, cats more amorous, caterpillar biomass shift, cave paintings threatened,  chagas disease, childhood insomnia, children's mental health, chocolate shortage, Cholera, circumcision in decline, cirrus disappearance, civil unrest, cloud increase,  clownfish get lost, coast beauty spots lost, cockroach migration, cod go south,  coffee threatened, coffee berry borer, coffee berry disease, cold climate creatures survive,  cold spells, cold spells (Australia), colder waters  (Long Island), cold wave (India), cold weather (world), cold winters, computer models, conferences, conflict, conflict with Russia,  consumers foot the bill, coral bleaching, coral fish suffer, coral reefs dying, coral reefs grow, coral reefs shrink, coral reefs twilight,  cost of trillions, cougar attacks, crabgrass menace,  cradle of civilisation threatened, creatures move uphill, crime increase, crocodile sex, crocodiles driven from water, crops devastated, crop failures increase, cross-breeding, crumbling roads, buildings and sewage systems, cryptococcal disease, curriculum change,  cyclones (Australia),   damselflies forced back to UK, danger to kid's health, Darfur, Dartford Warbler plague,  daylight increase, deadly virus outbreaks, death rate increase (US), death rate drop, deaths to reach 6 million, decades of progress at risk, Dengue hemorrhagic fever, depression, desert advance,  desert retreat,  destruction of the environment,  dig sites threatened,  disasters, diseases move north, diving reefs closed, dog disease,  dozen deadly diseases - or not, drought,    ducks and geese decline, dust bowl in the corn belt, dust doubles,  earlier pollen season,  Earth axis tilt, Earth biodiversity crisis, Earth crumbling, Earth dying, Earth even hotter, Earth light dimming, Earth lopsided, Earth melting, Earth morbid fever, Earth on fast track, Earth past point of no return, Earth slowing down,  Earth spins faster, Earth to explode, earth upside down,  earthquakes, earthquakes redux, El Niño intensification, end of the world as we know it, erosion, emerging infections, encephalitis, English villages lost, equality threatened, Europe simultaneously baking and freezing,  eutrophication, everyplace hit hardest, expansion of university climate groups, extinctions (apes, human, civilisation, koalas, lizards,  logic, Inuit, smallest butterfly, cod,  penguins, pikas, polar bears,   possums,  walrus,  tigers,  toads, turtles, pandas,  penguins, plants, ladybirds, rhinoceros, salmon, trout,  wild flowers, woodlice,  a million species, half of all animal and plant species, mountain species,  not polar bears, barrier reef, leaches, salamanders, tropical insects, flowers) experts muzzled, extreme changes to California, fading fall foliage,  famine, farmers benefit, farmers go under, farm output boost, farming soil decline,  fashion disaster, fever, figurehead sacked, fir cone bonanza, fires fanned in Nepal, fish bigger, fish catches drop, fish downsize,   fish deaf,  fish feminised, fish get lost, fish head north, fish lopsided, fish shrinking,  fish stocks at risk, fish stocks decline, five million illnesses, flesh eating disease, flies on Everest,  flood patterns change, floods,  floods of beaches and cities, flood of migrants, flood preparation for crisis, flora dispersed, Florida economic decline, flowers in peril, flowers wilt, flying squirrels move up, fog increase in San Francisco, fog decrease in San Francisco, food poisoning, food prices rise, food prices soar, food production increased,  food safety affected, food security threat (SA), football team migration,   forest decline, forest expansion, foundations threatened, foundations increase grants, frog with extra heads, frosts, frostbite, frost damage increased,   fungi fruitful, fungi invasion, fungi rot the world, games change, Garden of Eden wilts, geese decline in Hampshire, genetic changes, genetic diversity decline, gene pools slashed, geysers imperiled, giant icebergs (Australia), giant icebergs (Arctic), giant oysters invade,  giant pythons invade, giant squid migrate, gingerbread houses collapse, glacial earthquakes, glacial retreat,   glacier grows (California), glaciers on Snowden, glacier wrapped, glass melts, global cooling,  glowing clouds,  golf course to drown, golf Masters wrecked, grain output drop (China), grain output stagnating (India), grandstanding, grasslands wetter, gravity shift,  Great Barrier Reef 95% dead,  great tits cope, greening of the North,  Grey whales lose weight, Gulf Stream failure, habitat loss, haggis threatened, Hantavirus pulmonary syndrome,    harvest increase, harvest shrinkage, hay fever epidemic, health affected, health of children harmed, health risks, health risks (even more), heart deaths, heart disease, heart attacks and strokes (Australia), heat waves, hedgehogs bald, hibernation affected,   hibernation ends too soon, hibernation ends too late,  homeless 50 million, home runs, hornets,  human development faces unprecedented reversal, human fertility reduced, human health risk, human race oblivion, human rights violations, hurricanes,  hurricane reduction, hurricanes fewer, hurricanes more intense, hurricanes not,  hydropower problems, hyperthermia deaths, hyphthermia deaths, ice age, ice hockey extinct, ice sheet growth, ice sheet shrinkage, icebergs, ice sheet tipping point,  illegal immigration, illness and death, inclement weather, India drowning, infrastructure failure (Canada),  indigestion, industry threatened, infectious diseases,  inflation in China, insect explosion, insect invasion, insurance premium rises, Inuit displacement, Inuit poisoned, Inuit suing, invasion of alien worms, invasion of Antarctic aliens,  invasion of Asian carp, invasion of cane toads, invasion of caterpillars,  invasion of cats,  invasion of crabgrass, invasion of herons, invasion of jellyfish, invasion of king crabs, invasion of lampreys, invasion of midges, invasion of pine beetles, invasion of rats (China), invasion of slugs,  island disappears, islands sinking, Italy robbed of pasta, itchier poison ivy, Japan's cherry blossom threatened,  jellyfish explosion, jets fall from sky,  Kew Gardens taxed, kidney stones, killer cornflakes, killing us, kitten boom, koalas leaves inedible, koalas under threat, krill decline,  lake empties, lake shrinking and growing, landslides, landslides of ice at 140 mph, large trees decline, lawsuits increase, lawsuit successful,  lawyers' income increased (surprise surprise!),  lawyers want more, legionnaires' surge,  lives lost, lizards super intelligent, lives saved, lobsters grow,  Loch Ness monster dead, locust plagues suppressed, low oxygen zones threaten sea life, lush growth in rain forests,  Lyme disease, Major vegetation shifts,  Malaria,   Malaria decline,  malnutrition, mammoth dung melt, mammoth ivory bonanza, manatees battle, mango harvest fails, Maple production advanced, Maple syrup shortage, marmots fatter, marine diseases, marine food chain decimated, Meaching (end of the world), Meat eating to stop, Mediterranean rises, megacryometeors, Melanoma, Melanoma decline, mental health decline, mental illness, methane emissions from plants, methane burps, methane runaway, melting permafrost, Mexican climate migrant flood, Middle Kingdom convulses, migration,  migratory birds huge losses, microbes to decompose soil carbon more rapidly, milk production lost, minorities hit, monkeys at risk,  monkeys on the move, Mont Blanc grows, monuments imperiled, moose dying, more bad air days,   more research needed, mortality increased, mosquitoes adapting, mountain (Everest) shrinking,  mountaineers fears,  mountains break up, mountains green and flowering,   mountains taller, mortality lower, Mubarak fall, murder rate increase,  musk ox decline, Myanmar cyclone, narwhals at risk, narwhals suffocate, National Parks damaged, National security implications, native wildlife overwhelmed, natural disasters  quadruple, neurological diseases,  new islands, next ice age, NFL threatened, Nile delta damaged, noctilucent clouds, no effect in India, Northwest Passage opened, nuclear plants bloom, oaks dying,  oaks move north,  obesity, oblivion, ocean acidification, ocean acidification faster, ocean dead spots, ocean dead zones unleashed, ocean deserts expand, ocean salt extremes, ocean oxygen crisis,  ocean waves speed up,  Olympic Games to end, opera house to be destroyed, outdoor hockey threatened,   owls turn brown, oxygen depletion zones, oyster herpes, ozone repair slowed, ozone rise, peat bogs problem, peat bogs no problem, penguin chicks frozen, penguin chicks smaller, penguins in the dark, penguin populations devastated, penguins replaced by jellyfish, penguins sex lives affected, personal carbon rationing, pest outbreaks, pests increase, pets in danger, phenology shifts,  pines decline, pirate population decrease, pirates run rampant, plankton blooms,   plankton plummeting, plankton wiped out, plants lose protein, plants march north, plants move uphill,  polar bears aggressive, polar bears cannibalistic, polar bears deaf,  polar bears drowning,  polar bears fewer cubs,  polar tours scrapped,  pollination halved, porpoise astray, profits collapse, psychiatric illness,  psychological effects,  puffin decline, pushes poor women into prostitution, rabid bats,  radars taken out, rail network threatened,  railroad tracks deformed, rainfall increase, rainforest destruction,  rape wave, refugees,  reindeer endangered, reindeer larger, release of ancient frozen viruses, resorts disappear, respiratory diseases worsen,  rice less fragrant, rice production fall, rice threatened, rice yields crash,  rift on Capitol Hill, rioting and nuclear war,   river flow impacted, river rerouted, rivers raised, road accidents, roads wear out, robins rampant,   rocky peaks crack apart, roof of the world a desert, rooftop bars, Ross river disease,    Russia under pressure, salinity reduction, salinity increase,  Salmonella,  salmon stronger, sardine run unpredictable, satellites accelerate, Schmallenberg virus,  school closures, sea level rise, sea level rise faster, sea snot, seals mating more, seismic activity, sewer bills rise, severe thunderstorms, sex change, sexual dysfunction,  sexual promiscuity, shark attacks, sharks booming, sharks hybridise, sharks moving north, sheep change colour, sheep shrink, shop closures, short-nosed dogs endangered,  shrimp sex problems, shrinking ponds, shrinking sheep,  shrinking shrine, Sidney Opera House wiped out, ski resorts threatened, slavery, skinks impacted, slow death,  smaller brains,  smog, snowfall decrease, snowfall increase, snowfall heavy,  snow thicker,  soaring food prices, societal collapse, soil change, soil subsidence, songbirds change eating habits, sour grapes, soybean crop to drop, space junk increase, space problem, spectacular orchids, spider danger in UK, spider bites to increase, spiders getting bigger, spiders invade Scotland,  squid aggressive giants, squid larger, squid population explosion, squid tamed, squirrels reproduce earlier, starfish sperm eaten by parasites, stingray invasion, storm damage costs rise, storms wetter,  stratospheric cooling, street crime to increase, subsidence, suicide, sunset displaced,  swordfish in the Baltic, Tabasco tragedy, taxes, tea flavour change, tectonic plate movement, teenage prostitution,   terrorists (India), thatched cottages at risk, threat to peace, ticks move northward (Sweden), tides rise, tigers eat people, tigers drown, tomatoes rot, tornado outbreak, tourism increase, toxic bacteria, toxic seaweed,  trade barriers, trade winds weakened, traffic jams,  transport snarl, transportation threatened, tree foliage increase (UK),   tree growth slowed, tree growth faster, trees grow too fast, trees in trouble, trees less colourful,  trees more colourful, trees lush, trees on Antarctica, treelines change, tropics expansion, tropopause raised, truffle shortage, truffles down,  truffles increase, turtles crash, turtle feminised, turtles lay earlier, UFO sightings, UK coastal impact, UK Katrina,  vampire bats,  Venice flooded,  volcanic eruptions, volcanoes awakened in Iceland,  walnuts threatened, walrus pups orphaned,  walrus stampede,  walruses come ashore, wars over water, wars sparked, wars threaten billions, wasps, water bills double,   water shortage to increase vegetarianism, wave of natural disasters, waves bigger, weather out of its mind, weather patterns awry, weather patterns last longer, Western aid cancelled out,  West Nile fever, whale beachings, whales lose weight, whales move north,  whales wiped out, wheat rust in Syria, wheat yields crushed in Australia,  wild boars thrive, wildfires, wind shift, wind reduced, winds stronger, winds weaker,  wine - Australian baked, , wine industry damage (California),  wine industry disaster (US),  wine - more English, wine - no more French , wine -  England too hot, wine -German boon,  wine passé (Napa), wine - Scotland best,  wine stronger, winters in Britain colder, winter in Britain dead, witchcraft executions, wolverine decline, wolverines vanish, wolves eat more moose, wolves eat less, women cheat on vacation, workers laid off, World at war, World War 4,  Yellow fever, zebra mussel threat, zoonotic diseases.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 14, 2013)

Everybody in the environmental movement is motivated by one thing and one thing only: destruction of the capitalistic system. Think Wizard of Oz and that man behind the curtain. These people have made enormous strides since 1970, yet they live in a perpetual state of anger and misery. Ask yourself why?

SSDD.....just saw your last post.......and Im laughing my balls off. Yeeeesh.......but it speaks to why the public have tuned these people out. Ive been telling them for a long time that its time for Plan B.......but enjoying the shit out of watching them absolutely stuck in plan A. Makes this forum so much of a hoot.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 14, 2013)

Dang.....even the New York Times admitted this past weekend: Zero warming over the last almost 18 years.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/11/science/earth/what-to-make-of-a-climate-change-plateau.html?_r=2&


Beyond hysterical.


----------



## SSDD (Jun 14, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Dang.....even the New York Times admitted this past weekend: Zero warming over the last almost 18 years.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/11/science/earth/what-to-make-of-a-climate-change-plateau.html?_r=2&
> 
> ...



The wheels are really falling off when the nyt starts asking reasonable questions.  When rags like that start getting in position to save some face over the imminent collapse of climate science, you know it is time to put on your eye and ear protection because the explosion can't be far away.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 14, 2013)

SSDD said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Dang.....even the New York Times admitted this past weekend: Zero warming over the last almost 18 years.
> ...




SSDD......you should have been at my house a couple of days ago when this young gal stopped by  wanting me to sign a petition to stop fracking in NYS. She's from this k00k group called NYPIRG......an environmental activist group. One of thse hopelessly duped unicorn chasers......should have seen the look on her face when I said, "Ummm......your organization is very misguided and naive. But I wish you luck!"


----------



## editec (Jun 14, 2013)

One does not need to sign onto the* Global Warming is going to kill us all TEAM* to understand that pollution is a bad thing.


----------



## IanC (Jun 14, 2013)

editec said:


> One does not need to sign onto the* Global Warming is going to kill us all TEAM* to understand that pollution is a bad thing.



the problem is.....a large fraction of people think CO2 _is pollution!!_

there are pollutants from burning fossil fuels but CO2 isnt one of them.


----------



## SSDD (Jun 14, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



I must be on a do not visit list for Loose those kind of groups and Jehovah witnesses. I made a few of them cry and now none of them ever come to visit


----------



## SSDD (Jun 14, 2013)

editec said:


> One does not need to sign onto the* Global Warming is going to kill us all TEAM* to understand that pollution is a bad thing.



Two very different things. Conservation preserving resources reducing pollution are good things. The AGW hoax just sucks the air out of the room and the money out of the coffers.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 28, 2013)

*Climate Change and the Fundamental Transformation of America*

June 28, 2013 By Jack Kerwick 

While speaking before an audience at Georgetown University on Tuesday, President Obama unveiled an ambitious agenda to combat climate change.

This agenda includes a war on coal.  Or so his opponents charge.

In actuality, though, the so-called war on coal is just a battle in the lefts war against climate change.

Everyone who hasnt been living in a cave is aware of the fact that what is now called climate change was known, not all that long ago, as global warming.  That the latter label has largely been displaced by the former is a turn of events that sheds much light into the dark recesses of the leftists psyche.

In spite of the fact that, at least for a while, global warming was quite the buzzword in the popular culture, italong with the leftists who spared no occasion to invoke itexperienced a decisive reversal of fortunes a few years back when Climategate came to the publics attention.  Many distinguished scientists, it was revealed, conspired with one another to conceal that evidence which contradicted the idea of anthropogenic (man-made) global warming.  Over 1,000 emails and an assortment of other documentation confirmed the doubts of skeptics who long insisted that the notion of global warming was an invaluable fiction to those who sought to annex ever greater amounts of power to the central government.

...

?Climate Change? and the ?Fundamental Transformation of America? | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi AJ, hows it going?


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 10, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> Hi AJ, hows it going?



OK, good to see you here...


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 10, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > Hi AJ, hows it going?
> ...



Good to see you. 

I recognized that av immediately. Same one you have used for a freakin long time.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 18, 2013)

*The Lame-Brain Oil Divestment Campaign*

July 18, 2013 By Mark Hendrickson






...

Feigning a disarming humility, he candidly admitted that he has been trying to change other people for at least three decades. This is the essence of liberalism: a primary focus on changing othersno getting the beam out of ones own eye before attempting to remove the mote from the eyes of others.

Liberals love to flatter themselves as nobly free of parochial prejudices by taking digs at the USA. McKibben showed his anti-American bona fides by saying (wink, wink, ha ha!), Even the United States signed [the UN document at the 2009 Copenhagen Climate Meeting agreeing to cut future CO2 emissions] (emphasis added). This snide aspersion is particularly uncalled for, since US emissions of CO2 have been falling, while the emissions of a number of the other signatories have continued to rise.

In addition to America-bashing, a distinguishing characteristic of liberals is their habitual denunciation of societys economic benefactors. A decent, appropriate response to fossil fuel corporations would be to respect them, and perhaps even be grateful to them, for having supplied the abundant, cheap energy that lifted us from the historical norm of mass poverty to the modern norm of widespread prosperity. Indeed, in the words of energy expert Daniel Yergin, today, Abundant low-cost energy is stimulating a revival of manufacturing in the U.S. as well as increased American competitiveness. Yet, in the best anti-capitalist tradition, McKibben insists on portraying oil corporations as rotten malefactors rather than benefactors. In his own words, his goal is to turn oil and gas and coal companies into pariahs. In short, oil disinvestment is nothing more than good old-fashioned anti-capitalism. Another generation of college students is being conditioned like Pavlovs dog to react reflexively with loathing and disgust whenever they hear the words oil corporation.

...

This brings us to the bottom line of typical liberal schemes like the fossil fuel divestment campaign. Its dishonest. McKibben doesnt tell his recruits that the change they want depends on them accepting reductions in their standard of living. Instead, he manipulates them into believing that they are the good guys, energy companies are the bad guys, and that the only way to save the world is for the good guys to smash the bad guys. Its all very heady stuff. Too bad its bunk. McKibben is a liberal pied piper who promises to lead his followers on the path to salvationall the while taking them down the road to ruin. That destructiveness masquerading as salvation is liberalism in a nutshell.

The Lame-Brain Oil Divestment Campaign | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 1, 2013)

*The Environmental Apocalypse*

August 1, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield







...

The Global Warming hysteria is about absolute power over every man, woman and child on earth.

Environmentalism is wealth redistribution on a global scale. The goal isnt even to lift all boats, but to stop the tide of materialism from making too many people too comfortable.

The liberal billionaire who clamors about sustainability likes progress. What he dislikes is the middle class with its mass produced cars and homes, cheap restaurants full of fatty foods and television sets and daily deliveries of cardboard boxes full of stuff and shopping malls. He thinks, in all sincerity, that they would be happier and more spiritually fulfilled as peasants.

Beneath all the empty chatter about social riches and sustainability is that need to impose progressive misery. Beneath the glossy surface of environmentalism is a vision of the American middle class learning to dig through bags of garbage, the detritus of their consumerism for which they must be punished, to become better people.

The Environmental Apocalypse | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 11, 2013)

*Third biggest greenhouse gas emitter? World's wasted food*

Reuters Facebook 
1 hour ago 

...

In its report entitled "The Food Wastage Footprint", the U.N. Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO) estimated that the carbon footprint of wasted food was equivalent to 3.3 billion tonnes of carbon dioxide per year.

If it were a country, it would be the world's third biggest emitter after China and the United States, suggesting that more efficient food use could contribute substantially to global efforts to cut greenhouse gases to limit global warming.

In the industrialised world, much of the waste comes from consumers buying too much and throwing away what they do not eat. In developing countries, it is mainly the result of inefficient farming and a lack of proper storage facilities.

"Food wastage reduction would not only avoid pressure on scarce natural resources but also decrease the need to raise food production by 60 percent in order to meet the 2050 population demand," the FAO said.

...

Third biggest greenhouse gas emitter? World's wasted food - NBC News.com


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 11, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> Dumb fuck, the primary source of lead and mercury are coal fired generation plants. Shut those down and you solve much of the GHG increase and, at the same time, almost completely shut down the primary source of lead and mercury in this nation.



Actually the primary source of lead and mercury is thermal vents at the bottom of the ocean.

As for the toxicology of mercury from coal:

Environmentalism is fascism



> Mercury is a ubiquitous natural element. Ketchup and barbeque sauces contain 50 times the environmentally safe concentrations of mercury.
> 
> Health risks arise when methylmercury, synthesized by aquatic bacteria, accumulates in fish and whales. Humans eating inordinate amounts of such animals risk mercury poisoning (hydrargyria). This danger is mitigated by the pervasive presence of the methylmercury blocker selenium in fish. Seychelles Islanders eat fish twice a day for their entire lives without succumbing to hydrargyria.
> 
> ...



There is no mercury danger from coal fired power plants.

None.


----------



## mamooth (Sep 11, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> There is no mercury danger from coal fired power plants.
> 
> None.



Then why can't I eat the crayfish from my creek? How did all that mercury get into them?

Much of my state (Indiana) is like that. You can't eat the fish you catch. And it sure as hell isn't natural, since the streams weren't always mercury-contaminated.

USGS Professional Paper 1780: Mercury in Indiana watersheds: retrospective for 2001-2006
---
From a retrospective view, mercury concentrations in Indiana watersheds routinely exceeded criteria protective of humans and commonly exceeded criteria protective of wildlife. Atmospheric mercury wet deposition was a predominant factor, but not the single factor, affecting mercury in Indiana watersheds. Mercury in wastewater discharges and atmospheric mercury dry deposition apparently contributed a substantial part of the mercury yield from some watersheds.
---

Conclusion: Bri is being a UsefulIdiot again. His political cult told him to parrot this nonsense, so he did.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 11, 2013)

mamooth said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no mercury danger from coal fired power plants.
> ...



For one thing, the EPA sets ridiculously low standards for mercury.  For another, how do we know the mercury in your area is from local coal fired power plants?  How do you know the streams weren't always mercury contaminated?  Mercury is a natural substance.  Forest fires are a large source of mercury in the environment.  Mercury can be leached out of the soil.  Also, coal fired power plants aren't the source of mercury in waste water.  Power plants don't discharge waste water.

Conclusion:  you are a typical left-wing hack who is happy to serve as a useful tool in OBAMA's war on cheap abundant energy and parrot the regimes anti-capitalist propaganda..


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 4, 2014)

*The Magical Thinking of the Left*

January 3, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield






The Supreme Court of Iceland has ordered a halt to road construction because of the environmental impact on the elves. Most of the modern world no longer believes in elves, fairies or gnomes; but environmentalists still do.

Members of the environmentalist terrorist group Earth Liberation Front refer to themselves as elves and to their acts of sabotage and vandalism as elving or pixieing. Environmentalist eco-pagans divided themselves into fairies and trolls with the fairies sticking to non-violence while the trolls were more apt to get physical.

...

The left likes to claim that its part of the reality-based community. But the reality that its based on exists only in the human imagination. The unreal left lives in an imaginary world of fantasy economics where money is infinite, in a world of fantasy science where cow flatulence is the greatest threat to mankind and in a world of imaginary politics where everything is possible if only they believe it is true.

A sufficiently advanced technology may be indistinguishable from magic, but the lefts ideological eco-magic is no substitute for science.

The Magical Thinking of the Left | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 4, 2014)

IanC said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > One does not need to sign onto the* Global Warming is going to kill us all TEAM* to understand that pollution is a bad thing.
> ...



Isn't that just semantic nonsense?  There are levels below which any compound: lead, arsenic, mercury, polychlorinated biphenyls,  chorofluorocarbons - even dioxin - are harmless.  So why are THEY pollutants but not CO2?

It doesn't matter what you want to call the material or the process, but adding more carbon dioxide to the atmosphere harms us.  We need to drastically cut our GHG emissions and, if possible, reduce what's already there.  Screw the semantics.


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 4, 2014)

USMB Badlands ----> The Liberal Mind and how it's occupied 
xXx Tell The Children The Truth xXx
WARNING---> xXx Muslim Sexual Perversion xXx & Islam a peaceful religion - B/S
MooHamMudd = Drunken Murdering Lunatic & Child Molesting BEAST
ACORN = American Communist Organization of Radical Negroids 
CAIR = Criminal Association of Islamic Radicals
Progressive/Liberals = deviousness and sinisterism
SHOVE Political Correctness, Environmentalism, Multiculturalism & progressives!
ACLU = American Communist Liberal Union
ACA = American Communist Agenda aka ObongoCare
*******************************************

I'm surprised even USMB allows this level of religious and racial bigotry.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 4, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Dumb fuck, the primary source of lead and mercury are coal fired generation plants. Shut those down and you solve much of the GHG increase and, at the same time, almost completely shut down the primary source of lead and mercury in this nation.



Wrong, asshole.  Natural sources are responsible for over 95% of mercury added to the environment.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 4, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



If you're going to call CO2 a pollutant, then why not call H2O a pollutant?  That would make just as much sense.



Abraham3 said:


> It doesn't matter what you want to call the material or the process, but adding more carbon dioxide to the atmosphere harms us.  We need to drastically cut our GHG emissions and, if possible, reduce what's already there.  Screw the semantics.



CO2 does not harm us in any way.  In fact, it probably helps us.  It makes plants grow faster.  We don't need to do jack squat.  The only thing curbing GHGs will do is vastly increase the price of electricity and raise our taxes by $trillions for zero benefit.


----------



## Abraham3 (Jan 4, 2014)

bripat9643 said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



No one is directly adding water to the atmosphere.  We are doing so indirectly by increased evaporation from increased temperatures.

CO2 is raising global temperatures.  If you are unwilling to admit that, there is no point in talking to you at all.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 4, 2014)

"Paranoid whackaloon political cultists of the right act like paranoid whackaloon political cultists. Film at 11."


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 14, 2014)

*Think Progress Blames Winter Snow Storm on Global Warming*​
Of course, the atmosphere is now charged with more energy via extra heat and moisture than it used to have, so any storm that forms now has more fuel to work with. 

2.13.2014 |Jeff Dunetz

...

The progressive site claims that warming has charged the atmosphere with energy leading to stronger storms.

_This is just a strong winter storm, Francis said. Of course, the atmosphere is now charged with more energy via extra heat and moisture than it used to have, so any storm that forms now has more fuel to work with.

And while Pax [the Weather Channel's name for this storm] brings frigid conditions to parts of the U.S., the global trend is clearly toward warming and several spots across the globe are grappling with unprecedented high temperatures. In Alaska, extremely unseasonable warm weather has destabilized the snowpack thats there every year, causing a series of a dozen avalanches that buried roads 40 feet deep and hundreds of feet long last month._

The article uses examples of one month in Greenland and Brazil, and a different month in Russia while ignoring the long-term undeniable trend that the earth has not gotten any warmer for the past 16 years.

Think Progress Blames Winter Snow Storm on Global Warming | Truth Revolt


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 14, 2014)

That radical environmentalism is why we have clean water, clean air, long life spans and more efferent per gallon cars.

So you want to argue against success?


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 18, 2014)

*Gingrich Calls For John Kerry's Resignation Over Climate Change Comments *​
Caroline Schaeffer
February 18, 2014

John Kerrys speech in Indonesia in which he called climate change a weapon of mass destruction and more dangerous than terrorism or poverty prompted former Speaker of the House Newt Gingrich to question the Secretary of States sanity.

Gingrich took to Twitter to express his displeasure and disbelief.

_The most direct reaction to kerreys global warming speech is to ask if he is completely out of touch with reality._
...

Gingrich Calls For John Kerry's Resignation Over Climate Change Comments | Independent Journal Review


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 18, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



Actually land use DOES add water vapor to the air.. Massive amounts in farming irrigation, dam projects, and actually, every time you cover the ground with asphalt or a concrete slab. Water vapor is also a primary byproduct of combustion due to fossil fuels..


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 18, 2014)

American_Jihad said:


> *Gingrich Calls For John Kerry's Resignation Over Climate Change Comments *​
> Caroline Schaeffer
> February 18, 2014
> 
> ...



This should happen right after Gingrinch apologizes for making out with Pelosi over Global Warming Awareness..


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 18, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Fucking bullshit. The outflow of the Mississippi still has enough chemicals used in agriculture to cause a huge dead spot in the Gulf. We are still putting too much lead and mercury in the air from coal fired generation plants. And each advance in technology brings a whole new set of pollutants to be taken care of.
> 
> Without the environmentalists, our rivers would still be open sewers, and corperations would still poison our children with lead and mercury.



Good luck eliminating chemicals from agricultural runoff.  Any attempt to do so would lead to mass starvation.  Coal fired power plants don't put lead into the atmosphere.  The amount of Mercury they emit is miniscule compared to natural sources, so where do you get this "too much" horseshit?  That's the problem with environmentalists:  they have a ridiculous perspective on what a reasonable amount of pollution is.  To them, anything above zero is "too much," even if natural sources swamp manmade emissions.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 18, 2014)

Matthew said:


> That radical environmentalism is why we have clean water, clean air, long life spans and more efferent per gallon cars.
> 
> So you want to argue against success?



There's a economic principle called "diminishing returns."  All the major improvements in the environment have already been implemented.  Now everything the EPA does isn't worth the price.  Its attempt to shut down coal fired power plants is a case in point.  Any improvement in health won't be measureable.  Their cost benefit analysis are a joke.  They are outright fraud.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 18, 2014)

mamooth said:


> "Paranoid whackaloon political cultists of the right act like paranoid whackaloon political cultists. Film at 11."



AGW is a whackaloon cult.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 18, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



So rather than support your claims you just stamp your foot and run home to mother.


----------



## Abraham3 (Mar 2, 2014)

I have not run home and my mother is 30 years dead.  I am not going to waste my time or that of anyone else here discussing the bullshit "pollutant" issue.  

Human GHG emissions and deforestation are the largest single cause to the warming we've experienced over the last 150 years.  If we want to avoid catastrophic harm to our descendants for centuries to come, we need to act to dramatically curtail those emissions.  If those changes cost you some of your monthly dividend check, so be it.  The balance of costs is grossly in favor of action rather than inaction and sooner rather than later.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Mar 3, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> I have not run home and my mother is 30 years dead.  I am not going to waste my time or that of anyone else here discussing the bullshit "pollutant" issue.
> 
> Human GHG emissions and deforestation are the largest single cause to the warming we've experienced over the last 150 years.  If we want to avoid catastrophic harm to our descendants for centuries to come, we need to act to dramatically curtail those emissions.  If those changes cost you some of your monthly dividend check, so be it.  The balance of costs is grossly in favor of action rather than inaction and sooner rather than later.



The solution is nuclear, hydro and investment into fusion research. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 3, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Also, combustion adds water to the atmosphere.  One of the main byproducts of combustion is H20.  Therefore, burning fossil fuels adds water to the atmosphere.


----------



## Abraham3 (Mar 3, 2014)

But it can build up no more than increasing temperatures allow it to.  Precipitation.  Remember?


----------



## Abraham3 (Mar 3, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not run home and my mother is 30 years dead.  I am not going to waste my time or that of anyone else here discussing the bullshit "pollutant" issue.
> ...



There's no need to constrain our choices, at least while in transition.  We also have wind, solar PV and solar thermal, marine current and tidal hydroelectric, OTEC, wave, geothermal and whatever that sharp young engineer and her boyfriend down the road are working on.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 4, 2014)

[You progressive/liberals can lead the way, will be right behind you, lol...]

*Crazy talk: Environmentalists want economic de-growth*​
Mon, 03/03/2014 - 2:00pm | posted by Jason Pye

Not too long ago, Christiana Figueres, the U.N. climate chief, gained some notoriety after praising Chinas communist government for its efforts to combat climate change. She didnt mention the 94 million deaths for which communists regimes are responsible, nor Chinas ongoing human rights abuses.

The crazy from the radical environmental left, however, doesnt end with Figueres fawning over communism. Nope. Believe it or not, a couple of environmental groups are actually arguing that the United States needs to de-grow the economy:

Environmentalists at the New Economics Foundation in London and the Worldwatch Institute in Washington, D.C. argue that cutting the 40-hour work week and using less electricity is necessary. This includes a living wage requirement and a more progressive tax code.

...

Crazy talk: Environmentalists want economic "de-growth" | United Liberty | Free Market - Individual Liberty - Limited Government


----------



## Abraham3 (Mar 6, 2014)

American_Jihad said:


> Not too long ago, Christiana Figueres, the U.N. climate chief, gained some notoriety after praising Chinas communist government for its efforts to combat climate change. She didnt mention the 94 million deaths for which communists regimes are responsible, nor Chinas ongoing human rights abuses.



I bet she didn't mention the US invasion of Iraq, the Holocaust  or the Black Death either.   



American_Jihad said:


> Environmentalists at the New Economics Foundation in London and the Worldwatch Institute in Washington, D.C. argue that cutting the 40-hour work week and using less electricity is necessary. This includes a living wage requirement and a more progressive tax code.



Less work. Tax the rich.  What's your problem with that?  Oh, wait, you're probably a Republican (most bitterly intolerant people are) so you worship the ground on which the wealthy walk and, whenever possible, throw yourself down to be trod on as a personal sacrifice to your gods. Right?


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 13, 2014)

*The Environmentalist Eugenics of the Left*

March 13, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield 






Pick up a copy of Obamas $3.9 trillion budget and there among the TSA fee hikes, Medicare payment cuts and the $400 million for the Department of Homeland Security to fight global warming is a curious little item.

On Page 930 of the budget that never ends is $575 million for family planning/reproductive health worldwide especially in areas where population growth threatens biodiversity or endangered species.

The idea that the way to protect insects, fish and animals is by preventing human beings from having children is part of an approach known as Population, Health and Environment (PHE) which integrates population control into environmentalist initiatives.

PHE dates back to the 1980s and is practiced by mainstream organizations such as the World Wildlife Fund. The Smithsonians Woodrow Wilson Center, which is funded partly by the US government, aggressively champions PHE eugenics and USAID funds PHE programs and distributes PHE training manuals derived in part from Wilson Center materials.

PHE had been baked into congressional bills such as the Global Sexual and Reproductive Health Act of 2013 co-sponsored by Debbie Wasserman-Shultz and Sheila Jackson-Lee which urged meeting United Nations Millennium Development Goals by using birth control as, among other things, a means of ensuring environmental sustainability.

...

When Obamas Interior Secretary Sally Jewell visited Alaska, she told the residents of an Eskimo village where nineteen people had died due to the difficulty of evacuating patients during medical emergencies that, *Ive listened to your stories, now I have to listen to the animals.*

Jewell rejected the road that they needed to save lives because it would inconvenience the local waterfowl. When it came to choosing between the people and the ducks, Jewell chose the ducks.

...

Green programs have yet to save lives, but they do cost lives. The elderly in the United Kingdom are dying of electric poverty after facing cold winters and shocking price increases due to sustainability mandates, asthma sufferers are dying because the affordable albuterol inhalers they used were banned by the EPA, and people die in fires and floods, in natural disasters that could have been prevented, but are instead blamed on their victims by the environmentalists, who helped make them so lethal.

*Not only do environmentalists kill, but they also profit from the deaths of their victims.*

...

The Environmentalist Eugenics of the Left | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 13, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham3 said:
> ...



Who's trying to stop anyone from building a solar power generating facility if they want to?  Who is constraining anyone's choices other than Obama who is trying to outlaw coal and oil?


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 16, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Not too long ago, Christiana Figueres, the U.N. climate chief, gained some notoriety after praising China&#8217;s communist government for its efforts to combat climate change. She didn&#8217;t mention the 94 million deaths for which communists regimes are responsible, nor China&#8217;s ongoing human rights abuses.
> ...



Define "rich".

I make $130K/yr. Am I "rich"?


----------



## Abraham3 (Mar 16, 2014)

bripat9643 said:
			
		

> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



You are.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 16, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pardon me for being bitterly intolerant, but why is Obama trying to outlaw hydrocarbons?


----------



## Abraham3 (Mar 16, 2014)

Because he believes that 97% of scientists holding AGW to be valid means something.  Because, unlike you, he's taken an oath to protect this nation and takes it seriously.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 26, 2014)

*The Environmentalist World War*

March 26, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield 






The Saudi Monarchy and Putin arent afraid of Barack Obama or even of an F-35; theyre afraid of fracking.

Saudi Arabias Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal said that North American shale gas production is an inevitable threat. And Putin suddenly turned into an environmentalist when it came to fracking warning that it makes black stuff comes out of the tap.

The Russians and the Saudis are both threatened by American energy production for economic reasons and political reasons. Americas import of oil turned Saudi Arabia from a backward country of goat herders not that much more advanced than Afghanistan into a world power whose armies are the legions of Muslim settlers and terrorists spreading across the world.

Without Saudi oil, the Clash of Civilizations with Islam might not even be happening. Energy also allowed Putin to shore up a flailing government and put it back on the path to becoming an expanding empire. But it wasnt really the KGB oligarchy or the Saudi monarchy that made those things happen.

It was our own environmentalists.

Islam is spreading terror worldwide fueled by oil and dreams of a global Caliphate. Asian countries face a war with China over oil in the South China Sea. Russia is rebuilding the Soviet Union at gunpoint and gaspoint. As Russia, China and Islamic groups gain more confidence; the scale of their conquests will only increase. And all three have become serious threats because of environmentalism.

...

The Environmentalist World War | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Abraham3 (Mar 26, 2014)

You are not only out of your fucking mind, you're an ignorant,bigoted twat to boot.  But just to help you present a cogent argument, how about filling us in regarding the gaping hole your argument sports: please finish making the connection between unfettered oil and gas consumption financing the attempted, violent Islamo-Soviet overthrow of all that is good and holy with environmentalism.  Okay?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really?  How?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> Because he believes that 97% of scientists holding AGW to be valid means something.  Because, unlike you, he's taken an oath to protect this nation and takes it seriously.



Yes, lies mean something.  They mean the people who repeat them are liars and scumbags.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 27, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> You are not only out of your fucking mind, you're an ignorant,bigoted twat to boot.  But just to help you present a cogent argument, how about filling us in regarding the gaping hole your argument sports: please finish making the connection between unfettered oil and gas consumption financing the attempted, violent Islamo-Soviet overthrow of all that is good and holy with environmentalism.  Okay?



AbraHAM, you look stupid talking to yo-self, 
go here --> Daniel Greenfield






I'M just trying to help ya J/A...


----------



## Abraham3 (Mar 27, 2014)

American_Jihad said:


> AbraHAM, you look stupid talking to yo-self,
> go here --> Daniel Greenfield



I find not one word by Mr Greenfield supporting your charges. Though if you like the fellow, it clearly supports my charge that you're an ignorant, bigoted twat out of your fucking mind.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## Abraham3 (Mar 27, 2014)

bripat9643 said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



By arguing that global warming is not taking place or that it is not due primarily to human GHG emissions or that it presents no risk worth spending money to combat.


----------



## Abraham3 (Mar 27, 2014)

bripat9643 said:


> Abraham3 said:
> 
> 
> > Because he [President Obama] believes that 97% of scientists holding AGW to be valid means something.  Because, unlike you, he's taken an oath to protect this nation and takes it seriously.
> ...



What lies?  What liars?


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 28, 2014)

Abraham3 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > AbraHAM, you look stupid talking to yo-self,
> ...



Mr Greenfield *supporting my charges*, listen up you dimwitted cockbite I just post the article and you get all wee weed up like an ignorant, bigoted twat out of your fucking mind. Now stfu and go lay down u/fn beatch...


----------



## Crystalclear (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't even think global warming is caused by people. There have been changes in the temperature once every thousand years or something, sometimes extreme differences. Why the hell would it be caused by human beings this time?


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 28, 2014)

Crystalclear said:


> I don't even think global warming is caused by people. There have been changes in the temperature once every thousand years or something, sometimes extreme differences. Why the hell would it be caused by human beings this time?



Welcome to USMB..  Glad you're not easily panicked by the GWarming predictions..


----------



## Crystalclear (Mar 28, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even think global warming is caused by people. There have been changes in the temperature once every thousand years or something, sometimes extreme differences. Why the hell would it be caused by human beings this time?
> ...



It's just rational thinking and knowing some of the Earth's history. Then it is obvious that temperatures have always increased and decreased. And I'm not the kind of person who is hysteric or goes immediately with a hype.


----------



## Abraham3 (Mar 28, 2014)

Just the sort who rejects good science and the evidence on which it is based out of hand, yet accepts lies and ignorance without a second thought.  But no hysteria thank god... no hysteria.


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 25, 2015)

Since the beginning of time the climate has changed!

September 25, 2015
*The pope should give a climate change speech in China*
By Silvio Canto, Jr.

...
I will give Pope Francis the benefit of the doubt on intentions.  I'm sure that he means well.  However, you can't fix this problem without involving other countries or discussing the real-world consequences, as Senator Rubio said in the last debate:

"Here’s the bottom line,” Rubio answered. “Every proposal they put forward will make it harder to do business in America. Harder to create jobs in America.

Single parents are already struggling across this country to provide for their families.

Maybe a billionaire here in California can afford an increase in their utility rates, but a working family in Tampa, Florida or anywhere across the country cannot afford it.”

That's correct.  No one has discussed or analyzed how all of these ideas will impact the middle or lower middle classes.  How are people going to cool or heat their homes?  What are they going to put in their cars or the trucks that move commerce?  What is the jobs impact of all of this?

And the U.S. is not a planet.  We can do only so much anyway.  This is a global problem, but you wouldn't believe it by the criticisms always directed at the U.S.



Read more: Blog: The pope should give a climate change speech in China


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Dumb fuck, the primary source of lead and mercury are coal fired generation plants. Shut those down and you solve much of the GHG increase and, at the same time, almost completely shut down the primary source of lead and mercury in this nation.



You really are a dumb fuck retard...  US scrubbing technology, that is employed in over 99% of all power plants, removes all heavy metals and other particulates.. You really are behind the times and out of touch with reality.


----------



## Crick (Sep 26, 2015)

*An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie*

*Paleolimnological Reconstruction of Historical Atmospheric Lead and Mercury Deposition at Lake Tahoe, California−Nevada*
Alan C. Heyvaert,*John E. Reuter,Darell G. Slotton, andCharles R. Goldman
Department of Environmental Science and Policy, Tahoe Research Group, University of California
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Davis, One Shields Avenue, Davis, California 95616


*Abstract*
Evidence from this study suggests the existence of a significant modern source for atmospheric Hg deposition in the Sierra Nevada, on the continental west coast of the United States. Concentrations of both lead (Pb) and mercury (Hg) in the sediments of Lake Tahoe deposited prior to 1850 are similar to concentrations in the catchment bedrock, but their concentrations in modern sediments have increased 6-fold for Pb (average 83 ppm) and 5-fold for Hg (average 0.191 ppm). The lake occupies a relatively pristine, nonindustrialized subalpine basin, with a watershed to lake surface ratio of only 1.6. Excess accumulation of trace metals in these sediments should closely reflect direct atmospheric deposition. On average, since 1980 there have been approximately 17 mg of Pb and 38 μg of Hg deposited annually/m2 in excess of the baseline flux. While Pb emissions occurred locally in the Tahoe Basin, from combustion of leaded gasoline until about 1985, the deposition of atmospheric Hg must represent a predominately regional to global source of contamination. Ratios of total modern flux to preindustrial flux are 29 for Pb and 24 for Hg. The flux ratio for Pb is somewhat higher than reported from the eastern United States and Canada but is not atypical. The flux ratio for Hg is much higher than that observed in most other natural aquatic systems without point-source contamination.


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 18, 2015)

October 18, 2015
*Climate Change and Leftist Hypocrisy*
By Bruce Walker

Nothing exposes the cynical hypocrisy of the left more than its jihadist attitude toward the dubious theory of man-made global warming.  The phoniness and selfishness of the left show up in several different ways.

The left pronounces manmade global warming "settled science" but then insists that we continue to spend billions of dollars in climate change research.  If it is truly settled science, then we need to spend no more money at all on research, and if this supposed dire threat requires immediate action by governments, then even research on the best way to contain climate change is unnecessary.

Scientific research has value when there are "schools of thought" in science.  If some scientists doubt climate change and others believe that climate change is global cooling and others think that any climate change is natural and not man-made – and if there are others who believe in man-made global warming – then there is a purpose and a value to research.

What climate change research really means is the heavy-handed use of taxpayer-funded leftist totalitarianism in the institutional bureaucracies of academia, whose sole purpose is to propagandize the gullible with specious reasoning, with the heavy stamp of "Official Science." 

The left professes to love progress, _but climate change itself is progress_.  Changing climate throughout history gradually reduces the value of land owned by those who live in the most desirable areas and gradually increases the value of land owned by those who live in less desirable areas.  Regardless of whether the world is getting warmer or getting colder, climate change redistributes wealth.

Keeping nature exactly as it is reflects the hidebound mindset of an ultra-reactionary, which is to say of a modern leftist.  These are the same dull, plump nabobs who despise free enterprise precisely because that process is constant and unmanaged revolution when the left wants nothing really ever to change at all.

That means, of course, that these privileged clerics of leftists never see smaller government or more freedom as the solution to environmental problems, and so even if next year new scientific evidence suggested that the planet is cooling, not warming, the same leftists who today lecture that free enterprise is heating the planet would then, undoubtedly, find that free enterprise was cooling the planet. 

Leftist hypocrisy regarding climate change can also be seen in its attitude toward actual environmental changes.  Venice is sinking into the Adriatic, but no leftist is calling for lowering the Adriatic or raising Venice.  This is too real a crisis for the unserious left. 

If the sinking of Venice seems too "trivial," then consider a dramatic and pending ecological apocalypse.  The West Coast of America will collapse into the Pacific Ocean, and the earthquakes that plague it today are a very real symptom of the grinding plate tectonics that will someday produce huge tsunamis and drastic climatic changes.

Shouldn't we be evacuating the West Coast and sending Californians to Quonset huts in Kansas and Arkansas until further resettlement can be done?  Shouldn't we stop all construction along the West Coast and begin, instead, the deconstruction of those cities with all their steel and concrete and people?  Sure, if the left actually cared about pending ecological catastrophes.

...

Read more: http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2015/10/climate_change_and_leftist_hypocrisy.html#ixzz3oyuESnig 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 18, 2015)

Crick said:


> *An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie*
> 
> *Paleolimnological Reconstruction of Historical Atmospheric Lead and Mercury Deposition at Lake Tahoe, California−Nevada*
> Alan C. Heyvaert,*John E. Reuter,Darell G. Slotton, andCharles R. Goldman
> ...



That reflects the PAST not the present...


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 19, 2015)

American_Jihad said:


> October 18, 2015
> *Climate Change and Leftist Hypocrisy*
> By Bruce Walker
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the very wealthy should have the right to poison our children to enrich themselves. It is just the natural order of things. And slugs like you just pucker up and kiss their ass as they shit on you.

Were it not for advocates of clean air and water, and safe food and drugs, we would still be getting food preserved with formaldehyde. And the tobacco corperations would still be telling us how healthy it is for us to smoke their product.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 19, 2015)

Billy_Bob said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > *An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie*
> ...


It only reflects the past because environmentalists got out there and campaigned to put a stop to poisoning our citizens. People like you think that is a communistic endevour.


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 2, 2015)

*New Left Torture Apologist, Castro Shill, Finds Climate to His Liking*
* Time to listen to Tom Hayden, whose broadcasts the North Vietnamese forced American POWs to listen to while they tortured them. *
December 2, 2015
Lloyd Billingsley






“The attack on Paris will shadow the United Nations climate summit that starts Monday, but we cannot allow terrorism to derail the last-ditch effort to stabilize the climate and avert what most scientists see as an unfolding catastrophe.”

Sounds like boilerplate from the current President of the United States, who leads from the front on climate, and from behind, or not at all, on terrorism. It also has the rhetorical ring of Secretary of State John Kerry, who sees climate change as the main enemy, and who, speaking in French back in January, called the Charlie Hebdo terrorist attacks _obscurantisme_.

...

New Left Torture Apologist, Castro Shill, Finds Climate to His Liking


----------



## Crick (Dec 4, 2015)

For what torture do you believe this fellow to be apologizing?


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 5, 2015)

...

December 5, 2015
*Money and Power Drive Obama's Climate Agenda*
By Sharon Sebastian


Climate change is a hallmark cause for President Barack Obama., evidenced by his relentless drive to convince the world that global warming is a bigger threat than ISIS. The question is why? The answer is in plain sight. One need only apply the old journalistic axiom: "Follow the money."

*Why did former Vice-President Al Gore repeatedly declare that he was going to become "the first global warming billionaire"* -- did that not pique any journalist's curiosity as to what was behind the curtain? After losing his bid for the presidency, becoming the first global warming billionaire was Gore's road not only to extraordinary wealth, but a guarantee of his return to global influence.

Set up to unfold was a "golden parachute" scheme that would line the pockets of a cadre of elitists and global-warming advocates long after they were displaced from their seats of power. This scheme used deceptive means to a profitable end.

Few realize that the “green movement” is about building large personal fortunes for an elite few. President Barack Obama laid out his threat to bypass Congress and ignore the American people during his 2013 State of the Union address by exerting his authority under Executive Orders:

“I will direct my Cabinet to come up with executive actions we can take, now and in the future, to reduce pollution, prepare our communities for the consequences of climate change and speed the transition to more sustainable sources of energy.”

Obama's green energy plan put the coal industry on life-support, targeted oil and gas as the enemy and sought to impose restrictions on power plants that generate electricity to homes and businesses. What the president reportedly hides behind the curtain is his alliances with international green elites, a select group of political and Wall Street cronies, and energy regulatory czars who have orchestrated a CO2 carbon-taxing scheme that would put billions of dollars into their own pockets. A regulatory structure is being assembled through federal agencies such as the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA).

Long in the designing, the elements were close to being in full play. The plans were drawn, the carbon-credit trading exchange, registered as the Chicago Climate Exchange (CCX), was established and set to transfer cash. A privately-owned Chicago bank was ready as a depository and for routing money transfers.

The June 16, 2009 Bloomberg article, “Sandor Got Obama’s Nod for Chicago-Style Climate Law” by Jim Efstathiou Jr., reported that a carbon-capping bill set to be imposed on American businesses was the cornerstone of Obama’s environmental agenda. Bloomberg quotes CCX founder Richard Sandor as saying that the bill began "...way, way to the left with provisions to push U.S. utilities into bankruptcy.” The article further reads: “Sandor launched the Chicago Climate Exchange, or CCX, in 2003 after getting two research grants from the Chicago-based Joyce Foundation. Obama was on the foundation that gave us the grant, Sandor said. We know him well.” CCX reportedly is now under the auspices of Environmental Financial Products which lists its Chairman and CEO as Richard Sandor.

With CCX officials lamenting the sidelining of a carbon-credit trading exchange (similarly structured to the stock exchange with transaction fees), Nathaniel Gronewold of ClimateWire published the following on January 3, 2011:

"Meanwhile, CCX's sister institutions, the European Climate Exchange and the Chicago Climate Futures Exchange, will continue as long as there is corporate and state government interest in fighting climate change, even with the failure of cap and trade in the U.S. Congress, CCX officials insist."

During the recent 2015 United Nations Climate Change Conference in Paris, Mr. Obama made another high-stakes play to push through his green agenda despite the high cost to even the poorest of Americans. A list of powerful global titans from politics to banking to Wall Street remain on the ready to engage in a revived carbon-emissions trading program. They do so despite the evidence that weighs against any such necessity.

A new report by Dr. Indur Goklany, an international authority on climate change, was published by the Global Warming Policy Foundation. Dr, Goklany states:

"The academies claim that fossil-fuel use has reduced the world’s sustainability and resilience. But despite record human numbers and carbon-dioxide emissions, human wellbeing has never been higher, by virtually any measure whether climate-sensitive or   not. The average person has never lived longer or been healthier or wealthier. Living standards are at their highest ever; poverty, hunger, malnutrition, and mortality from vector-borne diseases and extreme events are at record lows. There is no indication that these trends are being reversed."

...

Read more: Articles: Money and Power Drive Obama's Climate Agenda


----------



## Crick (Dec 6, 2015)

Real Clear Energy?  Now THAT sounds like a group with an open mind and a complete absence of preconceived notions.


*NOT*


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 6, 2015)

Crick said:


> Real Clear Energy?  Now THAT sounds like a group with an open mind and a complete absence of preconceived notions.
> 
> 
> *NOT*


No so-called "climate scientist" has "pre-conceived" ideas even though they have built their careers on proving AGW is true, right?


----------



## Crick (Dec 9, 2015)

Let's see, given a choice between taking your talking points from an industry-sponsored lobbyist/"journalist" or 97% of the world's experts on a scientific question, you chose the former and I chose the latter.  Do you actually expect me to be embarrassed by that point?  

Don't be an ass.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 9, 2015)

Crick said:


> Let's see, given a choice between taking your talking points from an industry-sponsored lobbyist/"journalist" or 97% of the world's experts on a scientific question, you chose the former and I chose the latter.  Do you actually expect me to be embarrassed by that point?
> 
> Don't be an ass.


Your 97% figure is discredited bullshit, and why should anyone take the word of some "climate -scientists" whose career depends on supporting the scam?


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 13, 2015)

*



*
*...*

*Liberal Media Ecstatic Over Paris Climate Deal*
* "This agreement represents the best chance we have to save the one planet that we've got." *
12.13.2015
News
Caleb Howe

n Saturday a deal, theoretically regarding climate change, was reached by delegates in Paris. The nations involved must still sign and ratify the deal, but that didn't stop an absolutely absurd emotional release on the part of climate fear-mongers around the world and especially in the media. 

For just one example, in the clip above, an MSNBC reporter climaxes early, even before the deal is actually agreed upon. If this is our "moon shot" moment, this period of American and world history is even more pathetic that one might think. A global deal that is long on socialism and virtually void of science is no moon landing. Embarrassing.

Apparently the rest of  the media caught a case of "I'll have what he's having" and joined in the grotesque display, as seen in this clip via The Right Scoop.

...

If even two of the people in that clip have any inkling of what climate change is actually about beyond their liberal talking point that smart people want to fight it and dumb people don't, we'd be shocked.

If there is any doubt as to what the deal actually is - a barely concealed effort to topple America from the seat of world power and "spread the wealth around" - look no further than their own words. They call it "climate justice" these days, and that is not a coincidence - it reminds you of social justice. Under the left's principles of intersectionality, climate legislation is absolutely about "social justice." They are nothing if not masters of deceptive names.

But don't take our word for it, just read this "news" item from Reuters, tellingly titled "Paris climate deal throws 'frayed lifeline' to the poor":

...

Seriously, do they read what they type before they put it in print? Then again, it's no different from what the President of the United States said after the deal:

"This agreement represents the best chance we have to save the one planet that we've got."

Support Obama's global redistribution of wealth, or the world will _literally _come to an end. 

But remember, Republicans are the fear-mongers.

Liberal Media Ecstatic Over Paris Climate Deal


----------



## Crick (Dec 26, 2015)

American_Jihad said:


> But remember, Republicans are the fear-mongers.



That's a fact.


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 28, 2015)

Crick said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > But remember, Republicans are the fear-mongers.
> ...







...


----------



## Crick (Dec 29, 2015)

You believe all the world's climate scientists are members of a perfect conspiracy to defraud us and destroy the world's economies or simply capitalism outright.  You cannot produce one shred of evidence to support that fantasy, but you push it relentlessly never the less.  You alternate between there is no warming, there is warming but it's not caused by human activity and there is warming but who cares whose responsible because it can't be fixed.  Which you pick seems to depend on whether 0, 1 or 2 testicles have descended that morning.

You could simplify your sig by just replacing all that pretty colored scribble with

RACIST NAZI BIGOT

Sorry, I forgot the point communicated by you pointing a gun at all of us via your avatar

RACIST NAZI BIGOT COWARD


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Dumb fuck, the primary source of lead and mercury are coal fired generation plants. Shut those down and you solve much of the GHG increase and, at the same time, almost completely shut down the primary source of lead and mercury in this nation.


sure get that new energy on line.  Oh that's right there isn't any. We're spending trillions trying to stop the sun from shining.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2015)

Crick said:


> You believe all the world's climate scientists are members of a perfect conspiracy to defraud us and destroy the world's economies or simply capitalism outright.  You cannot produce one shred of evidence to support that fantasy, but you push it relentlessly never the less.  You alternate between there is no warming, there is warming but it's not caused by human activity and there is warming but who cares whose responsible because it can't be fixed.  Which you pick seems to depend on whether 0, 1 or 2 testicles have descended that morning.
> 
> You could simplify your sig by just replacing all that pretty colored scribble with
> 
> ...


actually the gun isn't pointed at you, but you wouldn't know that would you?

And, to state a fact, name one scientist not paid by government money that thinks AGW is real.  Name one.


----------



## Crick (Dec 29, 2015)

Crick said:


> You believe all the world's climate scientists are members of a perfect conspiracy to defraud us and destroy the world's economies or simply capitalism outright.  You cannot produce one shred of evidence to support that fantasy, but you push it relentlessly never the less.  You alternate between there is no warming, there is warming but it's not caused by human activity and there is warming but who cares whose responsible because it can't be fixed.  Which you pick seems to depend on whether 0, 1 or 2 testicles have descended that morning.
> 
> You could simplify your sig by just replacing all that pretty colored scribble with
> 
> ...





jc456 said:


> actually the gun isn't pointed at you, but you wouldn't know that would you?



Well, it's also pointed at you.  



jc456 said:


> And, to state a fact, name one scientist not paid by government money that thinks AGW is real.  Name one.



Very close to EVERY climate scientist on this planet has been convinced by the evidence that they and their fellow climate scientists have been gathering for the last several decades. I find that a great deal more convincing that any point you're capable of making about government money.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 31, 2015)

Crick said:


> You believe all the world's climate scientists are members of a perfect conspiracy to defraud us and destroy the world's economies or simply capitalism outright.  You cannot produce one shred of evidence to support that fantasy, but you push it relentlessly never the less.  You alternate between there is no warming, there is warming but it's not caused by human activity and there is warming but who cares whose responsible because it can't be fixed.  Which you pick seems to depend on whether 0, 1 or 2 testicles have descended that morning.
> 
> You could simplify your sig by just replacing all that pretty colored scribble with
> 
> ...





s0n.....you gotta buckle up your chinstrap. Make it a '16 New Years resolution. Virtually every word uttered in here by somebody who doesn't see the world like you do is considered "a racist bigot". My God...you wouldnt last a week in most industries being so hypersensitive about shit. Indeed.........many would say that you are one of those political correctness Nazi's...........the most dangerous fucks in our country. A domestic terrorist...........


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 7, 2016)

January 6, 2016
*More misrepresentation on climate*
By Jim Whiting

Freeman Dyson (the smartest man in the world, still) published a reproof in the Boston Globe, chiding the Paris Conference and attendees for believing that "the science is settled":

The IPCC believes climate change is harmful; that the science of climate change is settled and understood; that climate change is largely due to human activities, particularly the release of carbon dioxide into the atmosphere by industrial societies; and that there is an urgent need to fight climate change by reducing the emissions of carbon dioxide.

Ten days later, the Globe published a scolding reply to Dyson by two MIT professors, co-signed by another six.  This alleged that "o much more is understood about climate change than skeptic admits," expressing their dismay at the ignorance and naiveté of Dyson, poor clod.

The following questions should be addressed to the MIT chaps, and there are footnotes for those less specialized:

1. If the surface temperature of Venus is completely explained by the adiabatic lapse rate (1) of its atmosphere, 92 times thicker than ours, then why isn't our surface temperature explained the same way?  If you replace our atmosphere with 100% nitrogen, the math works out the same.

2.  Granted that water vapor and the other GHGs have some effect (2), why don't they correlate – at all – with the major swings in climate over the past 3 million years?  The end-Ordovician (Hirnantian) Ice Age, 440 million years ago, began when CO2 was around 4,000 ppm and lasted a few million years.  At the end of that time, with 85% of marine life extinct, when the frigid oceans had gobbled up atmospheric CO2 to around 3,000 ppm, the globe suddenly began to warm up, getting back to the previous 22°C with astonishing speed.  You haven't the faintest idea why it cooled so fast and so far, or why it warmed so fast and so far.  After all, that was the time of the cool(er) young(er) sun.  It's not just The Pause that doesn't fit your model.






3. The Earth has spent half of the previous 600 million years around 22°C, which makes it look as though there's a tight lid at that number.  Why doesn't that entail strong negative feedback and no "tipping point"?

4. We don't know why the P-T extinction (3) warming (to at least 28°C) occurred so fast, nor why it was so brief.  What brought the temperature down to 22°C again?  Why didn't it "run away"?

5. Why is the lowest temperature around 12°C?  When "snowball Earth" occurs, with glaciers almost down to the equator, why doesn't the albedo (4) force more cooling, more ice, more reflectance, and more cooling down to the Stefan-Boltzmann equilibrium (5) of 255°K (0°F)?

6. In other words, why has the Earth's temperature been so stable, ranging from 285°K to 295°K since the end of the Hadean Age 3 billion years ago?  That's a median of 290°K (62°F), ±2%.  Climate stability needs an answer, not climate change.

7. If CO2 is close to saturated right now, and its effectiveness declines logarithmically, why is it dangerous to produce more? After all, it's currently close to the lowest it's been for the last 600 million years.







...


Read more: Blog: More misrepresentation on climate 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## jc456 (Jan 7, 2016)

Crick said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > You believe all the world's climate scientists are members of a perfect conspiracy to defraud us and destroy the world's economies or simply capitalism outright.  You cannot produce one shred of evidence to support that fantasy, but you push it relentlessly never the less.  You alternate between there is no warming, there is warming but it's not caused by human activity and there is warming but who cares whose responsible because it can't be fixed.  Which you pick seems to depend on whether 0, 1 or 2 testicles have descended that morning.
> ...


no the photo isn't pointing at you.  holy crap do you view things cross-eyed?

Second:
I asked you to name one scientist which I see you can't.  I predicted you wouldn't.  You are a lost soul my friend.  I feel bad for you.  You have this illusion that somehow you're this great science genius, and yet you can't post one experiment or provide one scientist when asked.  You're a failure at this game called debating.


----------



## Crick (Jan 7, 2016)

Since I reject your premise concerning scientists working with government grant money, you can take your "name one scientist" demand and pack it where the sun don't shine.

Show us a poll less than 5 years old that indicates anything less than 90% of publishing climate scientists accept the IPCC conclusions.

If you can't do THAT, you really don't have SHIT.


----------



## 9aces (Jan 7, 2016)

Crick said:


> Since I reject your premise concerning scientists working with government grant money, you can take your "name one scientist" demand and pack it where the sun don't shine.
> 
> Show us a poll less than 5 years old that indicates anything less than 90% of publishing climate scientists accept the IPCC conclusions.
> 
> If you can't do THAT, you really don't have SHIT.



So what?  You can't prove they're right.  In fact it's easier to prove they're wrong.


----------



## Maggdy (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes, that's ridiculous.

It will be really radical, if the government creates laws and are required by law and punishable.

"No More New Gas-Powered Cars by 2050, Say Eight States and Five Countries.
Governments, that want to ban sales of new gas- and diesel-powered cars within 35 years. " No More New Gas-Powered Cars by 2050, Say Eight States and Five Countries

They will say: "We are the world's most advanced civilization."


----------



## Crick (Jan 18, 2016)

Crick said:


> Since I reject your premise concerning scientists working with government grant money, you can take your "name one scientist" demand and pack it where the sun don't shine.
> 
> Show us a poll less than 5 years old that indicates anything less than 90% of publishing climate scientists accept the IPCC conclusions.
> 
> If you can't do THAT, you really don't have SHIT.





9aces said:


> So what?  You can't prove they're right.  In fact it's easier to prove they're wrong.



A true consensus among the true experts indicates that the IPCC conclusion are the likeliest theory to be correct.  No one can _prove_ they are right because the natural sciences are not based on proofs.  You could falsify their theories if their theories were wrong, but no one has managed to do that, have they.

So, as I said, you really don't have SHIT.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 30, 2016)

Climate change just a liberal scam to make money...




F/Y
...
January 29, 2016
*Climate Change: The Burden of Proof*
ByS. Fred Singer

_This article is based on a Heartland Panel talk [Dec7, 2015, at Hotel California, Paris]._

The Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) has to provide proof for significant human-caused climate change; yet their climate models have never been validated and are rapidly diverging from actual observations.  The real threat to humanity comes not from any (trivial) greenhouse warming but from cooling periods creating food shortages and famines.

*Burden of proof*

Climate change has been going on for millions of years -- long before humans existed on this planet.  Obviously, the causes were all of natural origin and not anthropogenic.  There is no reason to think that these natural causes have suddenly stopped.  For example, volcanic eruptions, various types of solar influences, and atmosphere-ocean oscillations all continue today.  We cannot model these natural climate-forcings precisely and therefore cannot anticipate what they will be in the future.

But let’s call this the “Null hypothesis.” Logically therefore, the burden of proof falls upon alarmists to demonstrate that this null hypothesis is not adequate to account for empirical climate data.  In other words, alarmists must provide convincing observational evidence for anthropogenic climate change (ACC).  They must do this by detailed comparison of the data with climate models.  This is of course extremely difficult and virtually impossible since one cannot specify these natural influences precisely.

We’re not aware of such detailed comparisons, only of anecdotal evidence -- although we must admit that ACC is plausible; after all, CO2 is a greenhouse gas and its level has been rising mainly because of the burning of fossil fuels.

Yet when we compare greenhouse models to past observations (“hindcasting”), it appears that ACC is much smaller than predicted by the models.  There’s even a time interval of_nosignificant_warming (“pause” or “hiatus”) during the past 18 years or so -- in spite of rapidly rising atmospheric CO2 levels.

There seems to be at present no generally accepted explanation for this discrepancy between models and observations, mainly during the 21stcentury.  The five IPCC reports [1900 to 2014] insist that there is no “gap.”  Yet strangely, as this gap grows larger and larger, their claimed certainty that there is no gap becomes ever greater.  Successive IPCC reports give 50%, 66%, 90%, 95%, and 99% for this certainty.

...

Read more:http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2016/01/climate_change_the_burden_of_proof.html#ixzz3yhzpqTfc
Follow us:@AmericanThinker on Twitter|AmericanThinker on Facebook

Read more:http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2016/01/climate_change_the_burden_of_proof.html#ixzz3yhz8PHUv
Follow us:@AmericanThinker on Twitter|AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 10, 2016)

*Supremes Halt Obama's Global Warming Plan*
* Say carbon emission plans must be put on hold *
2.9.2016
News
Brian Lilley





The Supreme Court hasn't ruled that the Obama administration can push it's global warming agenda -- yet. 

According to the Associated Press, the highest court in the land ruled Tuesday that the president's plan to deal with greenhouse gases cannot be enforced until opposing arguments are heard.

...

Supremes Halt Obama's Global Warming Plan


----------



## jc456 (Feb 10, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Fucking bullshit. The outflow of the Mississippi still has enough chemicals used in agriculture to cause a huge dead spot in the Gulf. We are still putting too much lead and mercury in the air from coal fired generation plants. And each advance in technology brings a whole new set of pollutants to be taken care of.
> 
> Without the environmentalists, our rivers would still be open sewers, and corperations would still poison our children with lead and mercury.


so is there a dead spot at the mouth of the old mississippi?


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 1, 2016)

February 29, 2016
*The Current State of Climate Alarmism*
By Ari Halperin


America’s affliction with climate alarmism is shaped by two facts:

First, the main instigators have crossed the Rubicon and have no choice but to fight. How has this happened? Nature was one cause: the short-term natural warming in 1978-1998 was mistaken for anthropogenic warming through the confirmation bias. Natural cooling from 1999 onward has canceled the expected anthropogenic warming (which is small, beneficial, and caused by a variety of factors -- not just carbon dioxide release).

But other causes were entirely manmade.  In hindsight, it is clear that for almost two decades (approximately 1988 -- 2004) multiple groups of climate “scientists” have been fabricating results in parallel, unaware that others were doing the same. Mann with his hockey stick got the most fame, but he was just one among many. Computer models, descriptions of the carbon cycle, and even instrumental temperature records were forged to exaggerate climate sensitivity to carbon dioxide, to hide past climate variations, to argue that carbon dioxide release is irreversible, etc. The environmental movement, encouraging and encouraged by this perversion of science, made global warming its central theme. And so did many mainstream politicians. Al Gore was the towering figure among them. He used his two terms as vice president to gut American science, replacing scientists with environmentalists and lawyers (see the book Politicizing Science: The Alchemy of Policymaking, which contains essays by William Happer, Bernard Cohen, Patrick Michaels, Fred Singer and other scientists who experienced or witnessed this process). A vicious spiral developed: alarmist politicians handpicked scientists supporting the alarm, then they believed their claims, and so it went.  A hardened core of climate alarmism was formed from such politicians and their quasi-scientists. This core attracted multiple layers of followers, ranging from ordinary profiteers and leftist extremists to totally innocent duped believers.

...

Read more: Articles: The Current State of Climate Alarmism


----------



## mamooth (Mar 1, 2016)

AJ clearly has a Gore-crush.

Everyone else just ignores Gore, being he's not a scientist. But since all the science contradicts the deniers, deniers can only resort to obsessing over politicians, and pushing the various political cult conspiracy theories that they BELIEVE without questioning.


----------



## elektra (Mar 1, 2016)

mamooth said:


> AJ clearly has a Gore-crush.
> 
> Everyone else just ignores Gore, being he's not a scientist. But since all the science contradicts the deniers, deniers can only resort to obsessing over politicians, and pushing the various political cult conspiracy theories that they BELIEVE without questioning.


Politicians? That is Government, right? And all I see you do is call people deniers while linking to political sites, government sites, which only push theories?


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 1, 2016)

mamooth said:


> AJ clearly has a Gore-crush.
> 
> Everyone else just ignores Gore, being he's not a scientist. But since all the science contradicts the deniers, deniers can only resort to obsessing over politicians, and pushing the various political cult conspiracy theories that they BELIEVE without questioning.


----------



## Crick (Mar 6, 2016)

So, AJ, you ADMIT you're obsessed with Gore?


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 7, 2016)

*10 Ways Al Gore Was Wrong About Global Warming *
Larry Tomczak
2/16/2016
...




...

"The sky is falling! The sky is falling! Wake up before it's too late!"

Soon Al Gore's _An Inconvenient Truth _will celebrate its 10th anniversary. The film revealed the "grave" threat of global warming. On Jan. 26, 2006, _The Washington Post_ stated Al "believes humanity may have only 10 years left to save the planet from turning into a total frying pan."

My Tennessee neighbor won an Oscar and Nobel Prize for sounding the alarm in book and film as a Climate Control Caped Crusader.

Gore crisscrossed countries waving his arms, passionately declaring, "We can't wait. ... We have a planetary emergency. ... The future of human civilization is at stake! ... Global warming is the greatest challenge we've ever faced!" This is no exaggeration.

In an article highlighting his tireless service for humanity, _The Washington Post_ labeled him "the world's most renowned crusader on climate change." Wow! And remember he almost became President of the United States were it not for a few "hanging chads" that didn't go to his column.

President Obama subsequently picked up the "crisis" telling world leaders that "climate change (not Islamic terrorism or skyrocketing, unsustainable debt) is the No. 1 issue facing us today." At the recent Global Paris Summit he pushed this agenda with urgency. The cost of his United Nations Global Warming Treaty came in at $12.1 trillion or $484 billion dollars yearly according to _Bloomberg_.

Gore's efforts made him an environmental hero but took a tragic toll on his marriage. His marriage of 40 years to Tipper ended in a shocking divorce.

Today, 68-year-old Gore alternates residence in two gorgeous, spacious homes in Nashville and California. 

Leaving his V.P. office with assets of $2 million, Gore now has wealth estimated at over $100 million. Al's movie cost $1 million and brought in $50 million. He hauls in at least $100,000 in speaking fees, is tied to at least 14 green-tech firms, sits strategically on certain boards, plus benefits from Obama grants and millions in tax breaks. He's on his way to becoming what one congressional leader called "our first carbon billionaire."

...

*Here's the Deal:*
*
...

Gore's Predictions Fall Flat
*
Ten years after Al Gore's "Inconvenient Truth" guilt/fear producing predictions, let's close by examining just how accurate his "science" proved to be on his way to the bank.

1. Rising Sea Levels—inaccurate and misleading. Al was even discovered purchasing a beachfront mansion!

2. Increased Tornadoes—declining for decades.

3. New Ice Age in Europe—they've been spared; it never happened.

4. South Sahara Drying Up—completely untrue.

5. Massive Flooding in China and India—again, didn't happen.

6. Melting Arctic—false—2015 represents the largest refreezing in years.

7. Polar Bear Extinction—actually they are increasing!

8. Temperature Increases Due to CO2—no significant rising for over 18 years

9. Katrina a Foreshadow of the Future—false—past 10 years, no F3 hurricanes; "longest drought ever!"

10. The Earth Would be in a "True Planetary Emergency" Within a Decade Unless Drastic Action Taken to Reduce Greenhouse Gasses—never happened.

A while back, the _Washington Post_ stated in an expose that, "Al Gore has thrived as a green-tech investor." Coincidental?

Was it also coincidental that at the recent Climate Summit in Paris, there was a red carpet debut of a dynamic new film _Climate Hustle_ just down the street?

This groundbreaking film exposing the junk science of global warming will be seen on Capitol Hill, in theaters, then on DVD soon. Check it out at _climatehustle.org._http://www.climatehustle.org/
_
...

10 Ways Al Gore Was Wrong About Global Warming_


----------



## mamooth (Mar 7, 2016)

The normal propaganda. Either those predictions weren't ever actually made, or they came true and you're pretending they didn't. I mean seriously, denying the directly observed temperature increase and sea level increase? That puts you squarely into the "delusional" camp.

The ongoing fixation with Gore is ilustrating. Here on the rational side, we pay attention to data, not personalities. We can do that, because all the science supports us. All the science contradicts the denier cult, so they have to shift focus somehow, and they do that by attacking specific people.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 7, 2016)

mamooth said:


> The normal propaganda. Either those predictions weren't ever actually made, or they came true and you're pretending they didn't. I mean seriously, denying the directly observed temperature increase and sea level increase? That puts you squarely into the "delusional" camp.
> 
> The ongoing fixation with Gore is ilustrating. Here on the rational side, we pay attention to data, not personalities. We can do that, because all the science supports us. All the science contradicts the denier cult, so they have to shift focus somehow, and they do that by attacking specific people.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 7, 2016)

mamooth said:


> The normal propaganda. Either those predictions weren't ever actually made, or they came true and you're pretending they didn't. I mean seriously, denying the directly observed temperature increase and sea level increase? That puts you squarely into the "delusional" camp.
> 
> The ongoing fixation with Gore is ilustrating. Here on the rational side, we pay attention to data, not personalities. We can do that, because all the science supports us. All the science contradicts the denier cult, so they have to shift focus somehow, and they do that by attacking specific people.


MaMOO, clearly has a Gore-crush...


----------



## Crick (Mar 11, 2016)

YOU are the one who brings up Gore over and over and over again, ignoring actual science, evidence, research, observations and all the rest of the evidence that shows the IPCC conclusions are exactly correct.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 11, 2016)

Crick said:


> YOU are the one who brings up Gore over and over and over again, ignoring actual science, evidence, research, observations and all the rest of the evidence that shows the IPCC conclusions are exactly correct.


That there is a pause, you're exactly right.


----------



## Crick (Mar 12, 2016)

If there was a pause - and I do not believe there was ever anything outside normal variance and do believe in the results at which Karl et al 2015 arrived - the last several years of record global temperatures have marked it's clear end.

And if you're planning, as all of you seem to do now, on falling back on the unsupported charge that the data are all lies, there is no point in this conversation and in which case perhaps you should go home and tell the little girl next door about it the next time you play dress up; surely a more amenable audience.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 12, 2016)

Crick said:


> If there was a pause - and I do not believe there was ever anything outside normal variance and do believe in the results at which Karl et al 2015 arrived - the last several years of record global temperatures have marked it's clear end.
> 
> And if you're planning, as all of you seem to do now, on falling back on the unsupported charge that the data are all lies, there is no point in this conversation and in which case perhaps you should go home and tell the little girl next door about it the next time you play dress up; surely a more amenable audience.


No, I reference the AR5 report that states that. So?


----------



## Crick (Mar 13, 2016)

Are you suggesting that you accept the conclusions of AR5?


----------



## Crick (Mar 13, 2016)

Either you accept AR5 and believe AGW to be valid or you reject AR5 and believe there has been no pause.  Sound good?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 13, 2016)

Crick said:


> Are you suggesting that you accept the conclusions of AR5?


I did? Hahahaha. Learn to read I merely stated the IPCC agrees with the pause, a position you won't take.


----------



## Crick (Mar 13, 2016)

I did accept the reality of the pause when that was the latest expert position.  Now it is not. The new consensus makes a great deal more sense.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 13, 2016)

Crick said:


> I did accept the reality of the pause when that was the latest expert position.  Now it is not. The new consensus makes a great deal more sense.


How did that change?


----------



## Crick (Mar 14, 2016)

Karl et al 2015


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 18, 2016)

*Dirty Big Green Criminalizes Climate Science*
* How corrupt and abusive the Green Mob has grown. *
April 18, 2016
Daniel Greenfield






  Big Green is big business. The global renewable energy market is estimated at over $600 billion. Obama’s stimulus boondoggle alone blew around $50 billion on green energy. Annual spending is somewhere around $39 billion a year and that’s just the tip of the Big Green iceberg.

California carbon auctions are climbing into the billions. And the endgame is a national and a global carbon tax that will allow Big Green to take money out of the pockets of every single human being.

Environmentalism isn’t a hippie with a cardboard sign. It’s multinational corporations and big banks. It’s environmental consultants padding the bill for every government project. It’s subsidies that get carved up ten different ways into highly profitable investments at taxpayer expense. It’s brand greenwashing and useless recycling programs. It’s a dime, a dollar or a hundred dollars added to every bill.

Big Green is booming business. But it can’t succeed on its own. Without public policy based on the hoax that the planet is going to be destroyed unless Big Green gets more green cash, the scam collapses.

Even as the science behind the conspiracy theory that claims humans are warming the planet continues to fall apart, Big Green is escalating its crackdown on climate science. If you are going to falsely claim that 99.99% of scientists agree with you, the best way to ensure that is by criminalizing scientific dissent.

Robert F. Kennedy Jr. has called for punishing and imprisoning dissenters. Bill Nye endorsed such a call just last week. And while it’s easy to dismiss Kennedy and Nye as famous crackpots, Attorney General Loretta Lynch admitted that there had been discussions about prosecuting climate dissenters. And that materials had been passed along to the FBI.

...

  The Big Green group of prosecutors was launched by Al Gore, whose Big Green investments have made him a very rich man. Gore is the chairman of Generation Investment Management, a UK investment management firm that focuses on environmental investments. Its funds are valued at $7.3 billion. Gore’s Inconvenient Truth ecohoax flick was financed by the head of the Capricorn Investment Group. Al Gore invests in Green Energy and then runs campaigns urging government Green investments.

Now Gore has moved beyond that blatant conflict of interest to trying to criminalize rival industries.

...

  We’ve gone way beyond mere lobbying here. This is an industry group of attorney generals vowing to shut down one industry on behalf of another. This is how abusively corrupt Big Green has become.

But beyond targeting industries, this is a coalition dedicated to targeting ideas.

Big Green and its big Democratic backers claim that they are only targeting industries. Their goal is to bankrupt gas and oil just like they bankrupted coal, leaving Americans with no choice except overpriced and unreliable Big Green energy. But their targets aren’t just industries and the people who work for them. They have their sights set on eliminating dissenting ideas that make their fraud possible.

The campaign against Exxon Mobil seeks to treat the funding of dissenting ideas about Global Warming as fraud. It’s impossible to escape the Galilean implications of climate heresy trials in such a move.  But the subpoena against the Competitive Enterprise Institute targets critics of Big Green’s climate fraud more directly and is a major step in the suppression of free speech.

...

  And beyond lawsuits lies the shadow of the prison door.

The left is a fundamentally totalitarian movement. History is filled with examples that make it difficult for us to dismiss rhetoric about “locking up” critics as an empty threat. There is too much money and ideology depending on Big Green’s unsustainable greed. Big Green’s big investors are riding a tiger. They can’t get off or they’ll be eaten alive. They have no choice but to destroy their rivals and theirs critics.

And ordinary people, from coal miners to working families to scientists, have no choice but to resist.

Dirty Big Green Criminalizes Climate Science


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 18, 2016)

Crick said:


> I did accept the reality of the pause when that was the latest expert position.  Now it is not. The new consensus makes a great deal more sense.


only in your fantasy world...   In the real world its been cooling for over 14 years.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 19, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > I did accept the reality of the pause when that was the latest expert position.  Now it is not. The new consensus makes a great deal more sense.
> ...



18 years


----------

